# Expat stories needed for book



## OldVicaragePress

Hi, I am new to Expat Forum and am looking for expats who would be willing to talk to me for my new book. You would be kept anonymous and names, places etc. changed. I would like to hear your story, how you got to live in France and how you coped, what you did, any regrets etc. I can talk to you on Skype or email or, if you are up for it, I can send you some questions. I would like to get as many varied stories as I can, both positive and negative. Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you.
Anne


----------

